# Fangquote 2019: 70% mehr Dorsch.



## mirko.nbg (15. Oktober 2018)

Lt. dpa. ist der Dorsch mit 70% mehr in die Fangquote 2019 Eingetragen.
Hering -48%

Das Baglimit steht noch aus.....
*
Gerade eben die Info: 7 Dorsche in der westl. Ostsee *( nicht offiziell bestätigt)


----------



## saza (16. Oktober 2018)

Ein Hoch auf die, die sich für die gemeinsame Fischereipolitik eingesetzt haben. Auch keine Schonzeit für den Dorsch bei der Erwerbsfischerei. Das nenn ich mal Verteilungsgerechtigkeit.


----------



## Naish82 (16. Oktober 2018)

Auch gerade im Radio gehört...
Die spinnen doch alle! Keine Schonzeit... ich könnte kotzen! Na dann hat sich‘s halt bald mit dem Dorsch erledigt...


----------



## Stulle (16. Oktober 2018)

Der blanke Wahnsinn ich hoffe die berufsfischerei geht ein bevor der Bestand ausgerottet ist.  Reines Dorschangeln hat sich quasi erledigt


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2018)

Nachhaltigkeit sieht anders aus...gell? Fangquote ist beschlossen... aber das Baglimit von 5 auf 7 Dorsche anheben muss noch ausführlich diskutiert werden... aha...


----------



## Heidechopper (17. Oktober 2018)

Warum? Spricht für die Intelligenz unserer EU-kraten und Bundespolitiker: 5 Dorsche = 50%, 7 Dorsche = 70%.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (31. Oktober 2018)

Da hat man als Angler schon Mitleid mit dem ersten geangelten Dorsch, keine Sorge wird bald nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## oh-nass-iss (5. November 2018)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Auch gerade im Radio gehört...
> Die spinnen doch alle! Keine Schonzeit... ich könnte kotzen! Na dann hat sich‘s halt bald mit dem Dorsch erledigt...





Stulle schrieb:


> Der blanke Wahnsinn ich hoffe die berufsfischerei geht ein bevor der Bestand ausgerottet ist.  Reines Dorschangeln hat sich quasi erledigt



Darf ich fragen woher Ihr eure Informationen habt... würde mich sehr interssieren, da ich hier https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...rzinterview-mit-olaf-lindner-vom-dafv.342897/ etwas anderes erfahren habe.

Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2018)

Darf ich fragen, was Du unter dem Link anderes erfahren hast?


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2018)

oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen woher Ihr eure Informationen habt... würde mich sehr interssieren, da ich hier https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...rzinterview-mit-olaf-lindner-vom-dafv.342897/ etwas anderes erfahren habe.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Ralf




Weckfall der Schonzeit, Erhöhung der fangmenge. Und das für einen Bestand der der eigentlich um 40-50% geringere Quoten bräuchte und zur laichzeit am stärksten befischt wird. 

Deck sich genau mit meiner Aussage!


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. November 2018)

Stulle schrieb:


> Weckfall der Schonzeit, Erhöhung der fangmenge. Und das für einen Bestand der der eigentlich um 40-50% geringere Quoten bräuchte und zur laichzeit am stärksten befischt wird.
> 
> Deck sich genau mit meiner Aussage!




Sicherlich ist die massive Ungleichbehandlung von Anglern und Berufsfischern bei der Quotenvergabe sowie die Aufhebung der Schonzeit für die Berufsfischerei zu kritisieren! Warum hier jedoch ständig vom angeschlagenen Dorschbestand, der kurz vor dem Kollaps steht, gesprochen wird, leuchtet mir nicht ein! Die Laicher-Biomasse wird 2019 laut ICES bei über 50.000 Tonnen und somit absolut im grünen Bereich liegen! Von daher bezweifle ich doch sehr, dass sich das,, reine Dorschangeln" bald erledigt hat!


----------



## versuchsangler (6. November 2018)

Dummerweise werden wir das Baglimit aber nicht mehr loswerden. Im Moment ist es zwar gut, aber was wenn dank großzügiger Regelungen für die Fischerei die Sache in ein paar Jahren wieder anders aussieht.möchte ich nicht wissen wie hoch dann das Baglimit noch sein wird.Vielleicht 1,2 oder 3 Dorsche.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. November 2018)

Ist doch logisch.
Bei der Erhöhung der Fangquote für Berufsfischer wird die Quote für Angler nicht in gleichen Maßen miterhöht. Als Ausgleich wird bei zukünftiger Reduzierung die Reduzierquote dann für Angler höher ausfallen.

 Ein Hoch auf unsere Verbände.


----------



## oh-nass-iss (6. November 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was Du unter dem Link anderes erfahren hast?



Hallo Lars,
das erkläre ich dir am Samstag in Magdeburg ;-)
... eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine abgeschaffte Schonzeit nicht zur Ausrottung des Dorsches  führt.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2018)

Die überfischung ist wärend der Laichzeit natürlich besonders tragisch. Das weniger und kleiner gefangen wird als "früher" fällt immer wieder auf. Und nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist die Menge der Laichfische gerade so über dem minimum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. November 2018)

oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> das erkläre ich dir am Samstag in Magdeburg ;-)
> ... eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine abgeschaffte Schonzeit nicht zur Ausrottung des Dorsches  führt.
> 
> ...



Ok, jetzt hast Du das ja schon ein wenig erklärt. Ich freue mich auf Samstag- um 12.30 Uhr bin ich ja auf der Bühne mit meinem Vortrag und ab 10.00 Uhr bei Eisele Seafishing am Stand anzutreffen und freue mich auf viele Gespräche.



Stulle schrieb:


> Die überfischung ist wärend der Laichzeit natürlich besonders tragisch. Das weniger und kleiner gefangen wird als "früher" fällt immer wieder auf. Und nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist die Menge der Laichfische gerade so über dem minimum.



Es gibt keine Überfischung mehr, also auch nicht in der Laichzeit. Der Begriff "Laichfische" ist schon irreführend. Es geht hier um laichfähige Eltertiere, den sogenannten SSB. Der liegt in 2019 bei >50.000 Tonnen, 2020 bei > 80.000 Tonnen und somit der höchste Bestand seit mehr als 25 Jahren in der westlichen Ostsee. Ich müsste jetzt ganz tief kramen, um die genaue Zahl rauszukramen. 

Schauen wir uns dann die Fangmengen in Relation zum SSB in den letzten Jahren an, so erkennen wir Laien, dass sich das Verhältnis Fangmenge/ SSB deutlich verbessert hat. In der Vergangenheit lagen die Fangmengen häufig über dem SSB.

Dabei dürfen wir aber auch nicht ausblenden, dass die Reproduktion damals deutlich erfolgreicher war. Auch wenn wir 2016 einen Ausnahmejahrgang erlebt haben, so dürfen wir die schlechteren Jahrgänge nicht vergessen. Solche schlechten Jahrgänge hatten wir bisher laut Aufzeichnungen erst zweimal, nämlich 2006 und 2007 (die aber immer noch stärker als die Jahrgänge 2015 und 2017 waren). 

Ich denke die Politik hat die Fangmengen für 2019 schon mit Augenmaß festgelegt und dabei sicherlich berücksichtigt, dass die Schonzeit entfällt.

Reitet doch nicht immer auf der Schonzeit rum, ohne Fakten zu nennen! Hier geht es um wissenschaftliche Fakten und um Politik, nicht um ein Bauchgefühl eines Anglers...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch.
> Bei der Erhöhung der Fangquote für Berufsfischer wird die Quote für Angler nicht in gleichen Maßen miterhöht. Als Ausgleich wird bei zukünftiger Reduzierung die Reduzierquote dann für Angler höher ausfallen.
> 
> Ein Hoch auf unsere Verbände.



Deshalb schwillt mir der Kamm bei der Aussage des DAFV (und LSFV SH und LAV MV) "Wir fordern eine analoge Anpassung an die Quoten der Berufsfischerei". Das wird irgendwann ein Boomerang für uns Angler werden, wetten?

1. Bei einer Reduzierung der Fangmengen oder gar vollständigen Fangverboten wird die Politik (zum Beispiel das BMEL) diese Aussage sicherlich aus der Schublade ziehen.
2. Die Aussage ist doch prima, um uns bei allen Fischarten zu quotieren, die für die Berufsfischerei quotiert sind
3. Ein aktuelles Thema ist doch "die Pflicht zur Anlandung". Soll die Politik das jetzt auch analog zur Fischerei für die Angler umsetzen? 
4. Artikel 8 sieht Beschränkungen für die Fischerei bei der Meerforelle vor. Sollen wir die auch analog als Angler erhalten? 
5. Was ist mit dem Lachs? Hering?

Das kommt wenn man die Angler ohne Not zum Bestandteil der CFP machen will. Ich hoffe der Boomerang wird so tief fliegen, dass Köpfe rollen werden!

Warum hat der DAFV nicht auch einfach die Abschaffung des Baglimit gefordert? Die Schonzeit für die Fischerei wurde als Sondermaßnahme zur Bestandserholung eingeführt und jetzt wieder abgeschafft- der DAFV hat aber nicht die Aufhebung der Sondermaßnahme (Baglimt) für Angler gefordert. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## ragbar (7. November 2018)

Ist doch ganz einfach-ein bisher unreglementierter Bereich , die Fangmenge bei uns Anglern, wird sozusagen jungfräulich vorgefunden,da muß man doch ein-ähm-vordringen, damit  diese unerwünschten Gesellen wenigstens ein paar Einschränkungen hingekotzt bekommen, wenn man dieses Angeln schon nicht verbieten kann, im Sinne des durchaus veganen Zeitgeistes.

Es stimmt schon, oft stehen die schlimmsten Gegner in den eigenen Reihen. Ist auch nicht nur bei den Anglern so.


----------

